# Cyp trip three



## Chuck (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope you are not getting bored with this. My wife and I went for a walk in an under developed park in the river valley today. There is a small population of plants here. I have been counting flowering plants here for nine years. The numbers vary from a low of 15 flowering plants last year when it was very dry to 28 plants a couple of years ago. I was pleased to find 43 flowering plants this year. 

There seems to be a high proportion of plants here that are darker. A lot of them have tightly twisted petals which I like.

I find them in open grass or under young aspen trees.











The first is typical of the dark flowers.




















The following plants has two flowers of this stem. Sorry for the poor picture.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 19, 2010)

Fabulous! I like the dark twisty petals as well. Cool how much variation there is in the blooms. I doubt anyone here gets tired of seeing orchids in their natural environment - I sure don't.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks again for posting. my stepfather was telling me that in such places as these orchids grow, he used to hunt morel mushrooms with his brother (until they discovered ticks all over themselves)


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

nice to hear that the number of flowering plants have increased significantly.

I wonder if there are any that can be found in the Edmonton river valley


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2010)

Fren,

These plants are in the Edmonton river valley. I have been told that there are other sites in the valley as well. If you have a look you will probably find a few.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice stuff, thanks for the trip!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2010)

Bored? Heck no, keep 'em coming!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesting to see the habitat. Makes me appreciate them more.


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2010)

Great photos....especially that first, dark one. No, not bored at all. 'Love to see more if you have them!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahaha. In the first 2 photos I wondered what type of plants you were counting. thanx for posting, don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing natural slippers!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Bored? Heck no, keep 'em coming!



me neither! :clap::clap::clap: Thanks!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures from the wild!! Thank you!


----------

